# A Good Thermometer



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I had 2 different candy thermometers that I was using when I was making my soap, but they both have broken at the tip after only a few uses. Is there a better option? I need some suggestions as to what to use that will hold up. 

Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

You really don't need to use a thermometer. If you think your oils or lye mixture is too hot, feel the outside of the bucket/bowl.

When I first started I used a thermometer, too. Then those in the know here said I really didn't need it. And yes, they are right.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Have never used one for soap. Lotion, yes. Soap no. I soap everything at room temp.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't use one either but do know someone that uses the neat infrared kind so it doesnt actually come in contact with the soap or lotion or whatever. You just point it at the substance and it tell the temp.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't use them either, heat has nothing at all to do with saponification.

With school starting I am having soap classes starting the 29th of August, Monday through Friday 12 to 2 or 2 to 4. Still $40. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

You can get them at walmart on the gadget isle. Just make sure you get one that is stainless steel and that it reads below and above 100 degrees.

Lynn


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Like a meat thermometer. They're all stainless steel.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have one of those stainless steel ones that hook on the side of the pot. I use it when I've overheated my oils in the winter. I don't want to keep sticking my finger in oil, and sometimes the outside of my nice pot stays warmer or cooler than the oils inside so I stick the thermometer in and make sure it comes down to around 100 or below before I add my lye solution. I've soaped too hot before and it wasn't pretty


----------

